# Turning a single family residents into a owner occupied bed and breakfast



## joetheinspector (Dec 4, 2018)

a single family dwelling is being turned into a owner occupied bed and breakfast with up to four rooms rented out. No construction is being done to the existing house. The home is not sprinklered. Does the code require the Bed and breakfast to be sprinklered?
Does it have to be accessible?
The adopted code is 2015


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 4, 2018)

No less than 3 stories under the IEBC 

1012.1.1.1 Change of occupancy classification without separation.
Where a portion of an existing building is changed to a new occupancy classification and that portion is not separated from the remainder of the building with fire barriers having a fire-resistance rating as required in the International Building Code for the separate occupancy, the entire building shall comply with all of the requirements of Chapter 9 applied throughout the building for the most restrictive occupancy classification in the building and with the requirements of this chapter

904.1 Automatic sprinkler systems.
Automatic sprinkler systems shall be provided in all work areas when required by Section 804.2 or this section.

804.2.2 Groups A, B, E, F-1, H, I, M, R-1, R-2, R-4, S-1 and S-2.
In buildings with occupancies in Groups A, B, E, F-1, H, I, M, R-1, R-2, R-4, S-1 and S-2, work areas that have exits or corridors shared by more than one tenant or that have exits or corridors serving an occupant load greater than 30 shall be provided with automatic sprinkler protection where all of the following conditions occur:

1.    The work area is required to be provided with automatic sprinkler protection in accordance with the International Building Code as applicable to new construction; and

2.    The work area exceeds 50 percent of the floor area.

Exceptions:

1.    Work areas in Group R occupancies three stories or less in height.

2.    If the building does not have sufficient municipal water supply for design of a fire sprinkler system available to the floor without installation of a new fire pump, work areas shall be protected by an automatic smoke detection system throughout all occupiable spaces other than sleeping units or individual dwelling units that activates the occupant notification system in accordance with Sections 907.4, 907.5 and 907.6 of the International Building Code.


----------



## jwilly3879 (Dec 4, 2018)

In NY a Bed and Breakfast is subject to the Residential Code, same as a SFD.


----------



## fatboy (Dec 4, 2018)

Joe the inspector.............tough question........many, many jurisdictions are struggling to answer. MT has the book answer.........but in reality the question will remain.......has the use of the SFD changed? If Aunt Martha, and cousin Joe, and their two other cousins come to live with you......should you have to sprinkler your SFD?


----------



## jar546 (Dec 5, 2018)

fatboy said:


> Joe the inspector.............tough question........many, many jurisdictions are struggling to answer. MT has the book answer.........but in reality the question will remain.......has the use of the SFD changed? If Aunt Martha, and cousin Joe, and their two other cousins come to live with you......should you have to sprinkler your SFD?



There is still the egress issue between people who come and go over a 1 to 30 day period versus those who live somewhere permanently. If your very first night at a bed-and-breakfast where you arrive that night and there was a fire, you would be extremely confused as to where you have to go.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 5, 2018)

2018 codes identify bed and breakfast as a lodging house and shall be constructed under the IRC with 10 or fewer total occupants

[BG] LODGING HOUSE. A one-family dwelling where one or more occupants are primarily permanent in nature and rent is paid for guest rooms.
310.4.2 Lodging houses.
Owner-occupied lodging houses with five or fewer guest rooms and 10 or fewer total occupants shall be permitted to be constructed in accordance with the International Residential Code.

The 2018 IRC only requires you meet sections 407 and 408 of the IEBC (mechanical and plumbing) when there is a change of use

The IRC does not require an addition or renovation to an existing SFR that is not sprinklered to install one

R313.2 One- and two-family dwellings automatic fire sprinkler systems.
An automatic residential fire sprinkler system shall be installed in one- and two-family dwellings.

Exception: An automatic residential fire sprinkler system shall not be required for additions or alterations to existing buildings that are not already provided with an automatic residential sprinkler system.

So if the IEBC does nor require the work area in any "R" occupancy 3 stories to be sprinklered how can you require an SFR used as a bed and breakfast to have a fire suppression system.


----------



## jwilly3879 (Dec 5, 2018)

The key to the B+B is that it must be owner occupied and no guest rooms above the 2nd story.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Dec 5, 2018)

What state is this in?  A lot of states treat a bed & breakfast similar to a single family dwelling.


----------



## fatboy (Dec 5, 2018)

jar546 said:


> There is still the egress issue between people who come and go over a 1 to 30 day period versus those who live somewhere permanently. If your very first night at a bed-and-breakfast where you arrive that night and there was a fire, you would be extremely confused as to where you have to go.



As could be said about visiting company, hell, I have stayed at my daughters house many times, I still get confused the first or second night when I wake up in the middle of the night.

Just saying this is a tough nut to crack.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Dec 5, 2018)

fatboy said:


> hell, I have stayed at my daughters house many times, I still get confused the first or second night when I wake up in the middle of the night.



fatboy, but the real question is did you fine the bathroom?


----------



## jar546 (Dec 5, 2018)

It depends where it is and who is doing the work in PA.
In some municipalities, if the "powers that be" aka council, mayor, supervisors, etc. know the person who is doing it and like them then they probably won't even go through zoning or building.  If, however it is someone from out of town who they don't know, they would want it sprinklered.


----------



## joetheinspector (Dec 6, 2018)

This is in New Mexico


----------



## my250r11 (Dec 6, 2018)

I'm in NM and agree there are some AHJ's that the good old boy system is in play. As for us would require zoning approval, would push accessibility as far as feasible. No new work no sprinklers. BTW residential sprinkles are amended out of the code for the whole state.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 6, 2018)

2018 IRC has an exemption for accessibility requirements

R320.1 Scope.
Where there are four or more dwelling units or sleeping units in a single structure, the provisions of Chapter 11 of the International Building Code for Group R-3 shall apply.

R320.1.1 Guestrooms.
A dwelling with guestrooms shall comply with the provisions of Chapter 11 of the International Building Code for Group R-3. For the purpose of applying the requirements of Chapter 11 of the International Building Code, guestrooms shall be considered to be sleeping units.

Exception: Owner-occupied lodging houses with five or fewer guestrooms constructed in accordance with the International Residential Code are not required to be accessible


----------



## my250r11 (Dec 6, 2018)

mtlogcabin said:


> Exception: Owner-occupied lodging houses with five or fewer guestrooms constructed in accordance with the International Residential Code are not required to be accessible



I said I would push for it, not win lol. I try to get ramps when there are steps if I can letting them know this widens their customer base. We are still under 2015 IBC, some CBO's will allow using newer code and some won't.


----------



## fatboy (Dec 6, 2018)

Yes, finally!


----------



## fatboy (Dec 6, 2018)

Pcinspector1 said:


> fatboy, but the real question is did you fine the bathroom?



Yes, finally!


----------



## ADAguy (Dec 7, 2018)

unintended/anticipated consequence of Air BnBs, its all about dollars for the website (smiling)


----------

